# USB Headsets any trouble?

## Clad in Sky

So, I'm a bit old fashioned and still used to the good old stereo jacks. I want to get a headset for my computer and these days you can get them as bluetooth or USB as well.

My question is, do USB headsets work well with Linux? I'm guessing they are, since all topics that I find about headsets not working are from 2012 or earlier.

So, is there any trouble to be expected getting for example a Logitech 960 to work?

Thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Clad in Sky,

Its not just the USB headset. Its the USB root hub in your system and the other things connected to it at the same time.

I have one of these troublesome Plantronics headsets but its always worked for me.

In short, until you try, you won't know.

----------

## Clad in Sky

Hm... ok. I'll try. Thanks for your time.

----------

## depontius

I frequently use a Logitech H540 and am happy with it.  Just a working model citation for you.

----------

## Clad in Sky

 *depontius wrote:*   

> I frequently use a Logitech H540 and am happy with it.  Just a working model citation for you.

 

Thanks.

----------

